# Cody Legit Chewed Out After Match with Peter Avalon



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

He deserved it. Cody is a star, Avalon is lucky to be employed by a major promotion. You cannot have that sort of parity in pro wrestling, you need your stars to look strong and support cast to do their job. Cody vs. Avalon was like Tier 1 vs. Tier 6.

Cody should save that sort of match for underdogs who people buy into, like Jungle Boy or even John Silver given his newfound popularity.

Warhorse also never should have gone 10 minutes with Cody. Nothing against him per se, but he's an independent wrestler with no big league potential.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They definitely need MORE of this backstage.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Good. He deserved it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> He deserved it. Cody is a star, Avalon is lucky to be employed by a major promotion. You cannot have that sort of parity in pro wrestling, you need your stars to look strong and support cast to do their job. Cody vs. Avalon was like Tier 1 vs. Tier 6.
> 
> Cody should save that sort of match for underdogs who people buy into, like Jungle Boy or even John Silver given his newfound popularity.
> 
> Warhorse also never should have gone 10 minutes with Cody. Nothing against him per se, but he's an independent wrestler with no big league potential.


He did deserve it. He’s the star here and he needs to protect himself as such. Doesn’t look that great or “star-making” for credible talents to get offense in on Cody if Peter Avalon of all people can go 10 minutes with him. I hope AEW is learning this lesson because this is one of the only issues I have ever had with the show.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> *"Cody Rhodes took on Peter Avalon on Dynamite in recent memory, and that match wasn’t a one-sided contest as many thought it would be. Avalon got a lot more offense in than anyone would have guessed. This caused a problem for the American Nightmare. *
> 
> _*During AEW Dynamite this week, Cody Rhodes made mention to getting chewed out for going so long against Peter Avalon. During Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer said that this was not just part of the show. A lot of people wanted to get Cody’s ear after that match.*_
> 
> ...


This goes against his selfish prick persona he is trying to get over.

cue Oli Davis

_He's exposing the business._


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This felt kind of self indulgent on Cody's part. It's like he had the mindset of "just watch me take this guy to a great match that no one expects". And instead we got an average match and the mindset coming out of the match was "why did that happen."

Tony Khan said in his interview with Renee Young that one thing he's learned to do is veto bad ideas. This felt like a time where Cody insisted on something that Tony really should have shot this down.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He must have been listening to Jim cornette last week and got embarrassed I think.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Will it be any better going up against a fat old Shaq who can't wrestle. Peter avalon is probably more formidable!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

By the way that arn promo was awful felt like it went on forever. To be honest iv never seen arn as the great promo people say he is. Cody obviously loves him though and he will get the opportunity.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I honestly find PPA entertaining as hell. Great expressions, very funny. That was still a bad match and a stupid idea.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

aew is on a slippery slope listening to the old curmudgeons who hate everything........cody & aew do not change ur ways because the old men do not like it.........u people sold out msg with your style dont change


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I felt bad for Cody.

Multiple older guys “chewed out his ass” as punishment.

That’s harsh!

For all the silly phrases people get triggered by, we’ve got casual gay rape language being thrown around and nobody bats an eyelid.

I’m not complaining, nobody’s offended, I just find the cancel culture bridge’s shallow thinking on this language fascinating.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> aew is on a slippery slope listening to the old curmudgeons who hate everything........cody & aew do not change ur ways because the old men do not like it.........u people sold out msg with your style dont change


I love how wrong you are about everything.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody should stop showing pity to his opponents and squash a few here and there.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> aew is on a slippery slope listening to the old curmudgeons who hate everything........cody & aew do not change ur ways because the old men do not like it.........u people sold out msg with your style dont change



Dude if Pretty Peter Avalon can take Cody to 10 minutes, and Peter gets beat in 4 by everyone else, then that makes Cody look AWFUL! Imagine if I took Damien Lilliard to a 21-12 game, how bad would he look!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

He absolutely deserved to be chewed out. It literally should have gone 5 minutes tops


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Yea but does really get it? It seems like the way he said it was not in a negative light but rather he was proud that he did that. This has been one of the biggest issues in AEW.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Peter Avalon was competitive enough to demand a rematch. Not a common occurrence with enhancement talent when facing upper tier talent. In other words, they blew it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

And the backstage fun has begun teeheehee


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> Dude if Pretty Peter Avalon can take Cody to 10 minutes, and Peter gets beat in 4 by everyone else, then that makes Cody look AWFUL! Imagine if I took Damien Lilliard to a 21-12 game, how bad would he look!


People often point to how sometimes in real sports a shit team may put up a good fight or even upset a top team. But they often forget the beauty of pro wrestling is scripted and you can literally script that not to happen. Unknowns or jobbers putting up a good match or surprise win against stars should be saved for when they have a story in mind. Like Darby taking Cody to a time limit draw was the precursor to show, while unknown he was going to be special. Peter Avalon is no Darby Allin.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, it was stupid. Most of the show is. Why bring this up on the air? Stupid all round.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He should be getting chewed out for that horrendous Snoop Dogg remix.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

3venflow said:


> He deserved it. Cody is a star, Avalon is lucky to be employed by a major promotion. You cannot have that sort of parity in pro wrestling, you need your stars to look strong and support cast to do their job. Cody vs. Avalon was like Tier 1 vs. Tier 6.
> 
> Cody should save that sort of match for underdogs who people buy into, like Jungle Boy or even John Silver given his newfound popularity.
> 
> Warhorse also never should have gone 10 minutes with Cody. Nothing against him per se, but he's an independent wrestler with no big league potential.


Cody a star ? LOL


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Glad Cody got chewed out. Hope that doesn't happen again.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AEW and pro wrestling in general now has that mentality of "give us 10 minutes and we'll have a pretty good match" for the whole card. Not everything should get that much time and be a "pretty good match."

Pete Avalon so far as I can tell is a job guy. That's fine. He quickly loses to people, or can feud with the other job guys to see who is improving and all that, like the Cutler feud on Dark over who would finally win a match between them. That's the sort of stuff he does. He shouldn't work 10 minutes with an EVP, who does all that publicity stuff with AEW, and is on other TNT shows and was the first TNT champion for the company. 

I thought this was even worse than Kenny Omega going 6 or 7 minutes with that Alan Angels guy a few months ago when they had a limited roster due to COVID-19 and had to wrestle some QT Marshall gym guys and Georgia enhancement talent and maybe the matches went a little longer than they could have to get through TV time. I didn't really know who that guy was, and thought that sort of, "Oh boy, maybe this totally underestimated smaller guy will sneak a win here on Kenny, that'd be crazy!" Pete Avalon is a totally established job guy quantity at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Yes, it was stupid. Most of the show is. Why bring this up on the air? Stupid all round.


*I disagree. I appreciate knowing that they're actually listening to us, because they spent over a year not doing it. Going out of their way to acknowledge it on the air shows genuine effort in preventing it from happening in the future.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I disagree. I appreciate knowing that they're actually listening to us, because they spent over a year not doing it. Going out of their way to acknowledge it on the air shows genuine effort in preventing it from happening in the future.*


I admire your optimism, haha. I still remember when Cody implied we wouldn’t see any more lax officiating after the first week of Dynamite.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

we get this thread where Cody is trying to put everybody over and make them look good, and the 'hate Cody' thread where he hogs the spotlight and buries people a la HHH

choose your hill to die on WF


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> And the backstage fun has begun teeheehee


just like Dub Dub EE amirite?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I actually think Cody is a good guy and doing what he feels is best for business


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> just like Dub Dub EE amirite?


Even worse than them


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we get this thread where Cody is trying to put everybody over and make them look good, and the 'hate Cody' thread where he hogs the spotlight and buries people a la HHH
> 
> choose your beach to die on WF


*You do understand that both statements can be true, right? Not that I agree that Cody is burying anyone, but he does take the spotlight away from other wrestlers in big angles to put himself over, and he also has long matches with jobbers, again, to put himself over. No one else benefits from this.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> we get this thread where Cody is trying to put everybody over and make them look good, and the 'hate Cody' thread where he hogs the spotlight and buries people a la HHH
> 
> choose your beach to die on WF


You genuinely can’t understand how both can be true?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

GOOD.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

feels like hes saying that cuz he knows thats what people want to hear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You do understand that both statements can be true, right? Not that I agree that Cody is burying anyone, but he does take the spotlight away from other wrestlers in big angles to put himself over, and he also has long matches with jobbers, again, to put himself over. No one else benefits from this.*


you do understand that both statements can be false too

he takes the adequate amount of spotlight for a top star and everybody benefits from matches with him


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Cant let fodder get the best of you. Imagine batman struggling with a random goon lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you do understand that both statements can be false too
> 
> he takes the adequate amount of spotlight for a top star and everybody benefits from matches with him


Hahaha! No. He hasn’t put anybody except MAYBE Darby over and his spotlight is disproportionate to his actual push.

None of that disqualifies criticism of your attempts to dichotomise the arguments into opposing viewpoints. Cody can both be selfish and go too long with people in matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you do understand that both statements can be false too
> 
> he takes the adequate amount of spotlight for a top star and everybody benefits from matches with him


*Obviously not, or this thread wouldn't exist. Many people BACKSTAGE chewed him out, most notably Arn Anderson. It's clear that you'll blindly defend anything they do when even the AEW optimists agree that this shit doesn't work.*


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you do understand that both statements can be false too
> 
> he takes the adequate amount of spotlight for a top star and everybody benefits from matches with him


Irrational hatred can cover a lot of ground


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Yes, it was stupid. Most of the show is. Why bring this up on the air? Stupid all round.


But we’ll still see a thousand posts about how much psychology Cody implores into his matches. His psychology for the business sucks. He’s Shane McMahon: daddy was a wrestling genius, and the protege doesn’t have a lick of the understanding.

Cody fucking sucks.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> But we’ll still see a thousand posts about how much psychology Cody implores into his matches. His psychology for the business sucks. He’s Shane McMahon: daddy was a wrestling genius, and the protege doesn’t have a lick of the understanding.
> 
> Cody fucking sucks.


I’m beginning to see why the best work Cody has ever done is with his brother. Because you know who would be leading those — tags or singles.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I appreciate Cody trying to make him look good, but this honestly should of been a squash match.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah ... I defended Cody last week about having a "competitive match" with this guy, that's essentially a jobber because really, it should be put over that to get onto TV at all, you have to be good ...

But I do agree after some consideration that the match was probably twice as long as it should have been. Cody is supposed to be a main event talent, and squash matches serve an important purpose. You don't have to completely squash the guy in 12 seconds, but taking as much of Avalon's offence as he did, really made little sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Yeah ... I defended Cody last week about having a "competitive match" with this guy, that's essentially a jobber because really, it should be put over that to get onto TV at all, you have to be good ...
> 
> But I do agree after some consideration that the match was probably twice as long as it should have been. Cody is supposed to be a main event talent, and squash matches serve an important purpose. You don't have to completely squash the guy in 12 seconds, but taking as much of Avalon's offence as he did, really made little sense.


*Thanks for being reasonable.*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

*I dont think it was the match length ALONE that was the problem. *

If Cody had an 'accident' or kayfabe injury mid match and got through say, it would have been better. But he simply got out-powered by a bunch of holds by Avalon. There was no story to it other than Avalon holding Cody for 5 mins before Cody came back. It was really pointless, predictable and unenjoyable. 

Not even a low-blow/chair shot to set up the Avalon offence. 

Oh my bad!!! I actually forgot it was bcause Jade Cargill came and spoke to Cody on a Mic and he 'forgot' he was in a match despite averting his gaze from Jade TO PETER like 3-4 times during Jades promo. He might have been looking at him when Peter attacked him uno. 

Now Im all for the push for Jade, I really am, but she sold the 'interference' whilst Cody entirely botched it. Nobody now remembers anything other than Peter Avalon twisting up Cody.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> People often point to how sometimes in real sports a shit team may put up a good fight or even upset a top team. But they often forget the beauty of pro wrestling is scripted and you can literally script that not to happen. Unknowns or jobbers putting up a good match or surprise win against stars should be saved for when they have a story in mind. Like Darby taking Cody to a time limit draw was the precursor to show, while unknown he was going to be special. Peter Avalon is no Darby Allin.




its a side effect of the continued emphasis on "muh work rate"


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> *I dont think it was the match length ALONE that was the problem. *
> 
> If Cody had an 'accident' or kayfabe injury mid match and got through say, it would have been better. But he simply got out-powered by a bunch of holds by Avalon. There was no story to it other than Avalon holding Cody for 5 mins before Cody came back. It was really pointless, predictable and unenjoyable.
> 
> ...


It looked like Cody was even waiting for her music to start, didn't he lean on the ropes like 3 or 4 seconds before her music started? Despite saying before the match he was going to beat Avalon in under a minute?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Obviously not, or this thread wouldn't exist. Many people BACKSTAGE chewed him out, most notably Arn Anderson. It's clear that you'll blindly defend anything they do when even the AEW optimists agree that this shit doesn't work.*


i’m not talking about backstage, i’m talking about the posters on here - your reply was to my post about the posters

don’t use phrases like ‘blindly defending anything’ - it makes you look like a fool


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you do understand that both statements can be false too
> 
> he takes the adequate amount of spotlight for a top star and *everybody benefits from matches with him*


They do? I mean, I can't really agree with that.

Lance Archer didn't. Scorpio Sky didn't. Peter Avalon isn't going to. A lot of the guys he faced for the TNT title really didn't.

And don't get me wrong, he's helped some people like Brodie and MJF. But there's a fair share of other people who do nothing after losing to him. So I don't think you can say "everybody" benefits from matches with him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’m not talking about backstage, i’m talking about the posters on here - your reply was to my post about the posters
> 
> don’t use phrases like ‘blindly defending anything’ - it makes you look like a fool


*I know you struggle to understand context, but that was the point of my post. This thread was made (by someone who likes most of what AEW does) to highlight that people within the company thought Cody selling for Pete Avalon for 10 minutes was fucking stupid, yet here you are still blindly defending it because that's what you do. You make no attempts whatsoever to consider logic if it paints AEW in a negative light. You post typical fanboy replies like "LOL CORNETTE" and throw everyone in the "Angry Aussie" category for having valid criticisms about the show. 

No, the vast majority of people Cody has wrestled have not benefited AT ALL. Sonny Kiss hasn't been on TV in months. Lance Archer is in creative limbo. Scorpio Sky hasn't done shit since, and we heard nothing about Pete Avalon this week besides their match getting buried on live television. So please Cattle Class, tell the class how exactly all of these people benefited from stepping into the ring with Cody in the last year. We're listening.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> They do? I mean, I can't really agree with that.
> 
> Lance Archer didn't. Scorpio Sky didn't. Peter Avalon isn't going to. A lot of the guys he faced for the TNT title really didn't.
> 
> And don't get me wrong, he's helped some people like Brodie and MJF. But there's a fair share of other people who do nothing after losing to him. So I don't think you can say "everybody" benefits from matches with him.


lol - i didn’t mean that - it was a reply to the ‘you doooo understand that both caaaaannnn be trueee’

i was taking the piss by going ‘youuuu dooo understanddd both can be faaaaallssse’


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I know you struggle to understand context, but that was the point of my post. This thread was made (by someone who likes most of what AEW does) to highlight that people within the company thought Cody selling for Pete Avalon for 10 minutes was fucking stupid, yet here you are still blindly defending it because that's what you do. You make no attempts whatsoever to consider logic if it paints AEW in a negative light. You post typical fanboy replies like "LOL CORNETTE" and throw everyone in the "Angry Aussie" category for having valid criticisms about the show.
> 
> No, the vast majority of people Cody has wrestled have not benefited AT ALL. Sonny Kiss hasn't been on TV in months. Lance Archer is in creative limbo. Scorpio Sky hasn't done shit since, and we heard nothing about Pete Avalon this week besides their match getting buried on live television. So please Cattle Class, tell the class how exactly all of these people benefited from stepping into the ring with Cody in the last year. We're listening.*


do you *HAVE* to *BOLD* evvvverythinngggg?

you doooooo understand that we can rrrreeeeeadddd normallly?

so many perrrrsonal attacks, however will i get ovvvverrrr this?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> do you *HAVE* to *BOLD* evvvverythinngggg?
> 
> you doooooo understand that we can rrrreeeeeadddd normallly?
> 
> so many perrrrsonal attacks, however will i get ovvvverrrr this?


*My reply was completely on topic and the fact that you deflected with this nonsense tells us everything we already knew about you being a blind defender with nothing substantive to add. Thank you for making it even more clear.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I doubt this will lead to much of a change.

Reports of Jericho chewing out talent for not following basic tag rules didn’t change anything, I doubt Arn and Jim are getting anywhere if Chris didn’t. Some guys just don’t care to learn about wrestling and what works. I think Cody probably took it to heart but one man can only do so much.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My reply was completely on topic and the fact that you deflected with this nonsense tells us everything we already knew about you being a blind defender with nothing substantive to add. Thank you for making it even more clear.*


its a pleasure


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> It looked like Cody was even waiting for her music to start, didn't he lean on the ropes like 3 or 4 seconds before her music started? Despite saying before the match he was going to beat Avalon in under a minute?


YES! Seemed so. It was all a bit naff.

Throw in the fact the commentary team seemed like they were disappointed with what they were seeing and it was overall a bit awkward and confusing.

I mean Jade Cargill did threaten Cody and they could have sold that threat more as having Cody's attention. It would have at least gave Jade that rub they tried, and gave Peter the chance to attack Cody from behind, but Cody never gave his back and this one thing really killed the match. It was all a bit 'meh' in the end. Cody had to sell a weak Avalon assault, Jade didnt get the rub, Avalon didn't look great whilst going with Cody for 10 minutes. There was nothing productive or memorable about it.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> YES! Seemed so. It was all a bit naff.
> 
> Throw in the fact the commentary team seemed like they were disappointed with what they were seeing and it was overall a bit awkward and confusing.
> 
> I mean Jade Cargill did threaten Cody and they could have sold that threat more as having Cody's attention. It would have at least gave Jade that rub they tried, and gave Peter the chance to attack Cody from behind, but Cody never gave his back and this one thing really killed the match. It was all a bit 'meh' in the end. Cody had to sell a weak Avalon assault, Jade didnt get the rub, Avalon didn't look great whilst going with Cody for 10 minutes. There was nothing productive or memorable about it.


It's frustrating because there were elements there that could work. I prefer having the jobbers be actual characters on the show, as opposed to bringing out local talent one time to lose and never seeing them again. I think the match could have been memorable if Avalon actually rolled him up due to the distraction. It would have furthered the story in a more engaging way, without making Cody look like a complete idiot for being overpowered by Avalon's holds multiple times. I honestly think him being overpowered multiple times makes him look worse than being rolled up.

Hell, I actually think the idea of someone tapping out because they don't want their face hurt is a funny idea that fits PPA's gimmick, but you don't spend 11 minutes building to that and you don't use Cody (or any talent from the top or middle card, frankly) to do it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> It's frustrating because there were elements there that could work. I prefer having the jobbers be actual characters on the show, as opposed to bringing out local talent one time to lose and never seeing them again. I think the match could have been memorable if Avalon actually rolled him up due to the distraction. It would have furthered the story in a more engaging way, without making Cody look like a complete idiot for being overpowered by Avalon's holds multiple times. I honestly think him being overpowered multiple times makes him look worse than being rolled up.
> 
> Hell, I actually think the idea of someone tapping out because they don't want their face hurt is a funny idea that fits PPA's gimmick, but you don't spend 11 minutes building to that and you don't use Cody (or any talent from the top or middle card, frankly) to do it.


Yeah, it could easily have been worthwhile. Hell, even Jade sticking around to assault Cody throughout his mach through interference would have played better. No Brandy around, Cody cant hit a woman back, Jade could actually lift Cody once or pull a power move. Instantly puts over 1 or 2 moves for Jade. Doesnt make Cody weak for not hiiting a woman. Peter has a reason to last longer against Cody and gets his tv time in a meaningful way.

Jade and Peter didn't have to be partners to work together against Cody.

There were so many ways to do this. What they actually put on tv is the kind of stuff you switch the channel to.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Yeah, it could easily have been worthwhile. Hell, even Jade sticking around to assault Cody throughout his mach through interference would have played better. No Brandy around, Cody cant hit a woman back, Jade could actually lift Cody once or pull a power move. Instantly puts over 1 or 2 moves for Jade. Doesnt make Cody weak for not hiiting a woman. Peter has a reason to last longer against Cody and gets his tv time in a meaningful way.
> 
> Jade and Peter didn't have to be partners to work together against Cody.
> 
> There were so many ways to do this. What they actually put on tv is the kind of stuff you switch the channel to.


Thats an even fucking better idea. If it has to go long, why tf didn't Jade just go in? She's hit him before (on Britts talk show). That would have been great!

I mean, the answer is probably that she is extremely green, but still. If that's the case, then they shoulda waited to introduce her at all.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Shock Street said:


> Thats an even fucking better idea. If it has to go long, why tf didn't Jade just go in? She's hit him before (on Britts talk show). That would have been great!
> 
> I mean, the answer is probably that she is extremely green, but still. If that's the case, then they shoulda waited to introduce her at all.


Exactly! Use her if your gonna. Or keep her away until she's ready.

Getting a taste of action with run-in interventions would help her get a feel for it too. 

Plus if you can - say - bodyslam Cody with ease, its puts the women on notice. It also builds your bodybuilding bodyslamming gimmick. 

I get AEW goes for long term storylines but there's a limit. If you go too slow its insulting to the viewer and they turn against you, or worse still - turn the channel.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

My opinion aside for a moment.

Wrestling Forum two weeks ago: Cody buries everyone! Cody rHHHodes! etc

Wrestling Forum today: Cody spent too much time putting this guy over.

Which is it?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Plus I dont care how green she is. If you cant learn a few 5-10 second altercations in a week, you wont make it anyway. Its not THAT hard. She's not learning to be a Luchador. Just slam a few people.

As a side note...
*I'd like Abyss's Black Hole Slam as Jade's finisher. Call it the Bod-nado! The Bodyslamming Bodybuilder that'l finish you with a Bod-nado! There's a simple manageable gimmick you can flesh out over time.*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> My opinion aside for a moment.
> 
> Wrestling Forum two weeks ago: Cody buries everyone! Cody rHHHodes! etc
> 
> ...


 Allow me to correct you:

Two weeks ago: Cody Buries everyone.

Today: Cody's burying the company and industry with this stupid match.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> My opinion aside for a moment.
> 
> Wrestling Forum two weeks ago: Cody buries everyone! Cody rHHHodes! etc
> 
> ...


You DO realize there is a major difference between the likes of Jungle Boy/Lance Archer and the likes of Peter Avalon/Sonny Kiss don't you? Cody going 10+ minutes with the likes of the latter two completely negates everything he supposedly did for Jungle Boy.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Arm Drag! said:


> Allow me to correct you:
> 
> Two weeks ago: Cody Buries everyone.
> 
> Today: Cody's burying the company and industry with this stupid match.


In your opinion. I seem to remember him putting Darby Allin over quite well recently.



El Hammerstone said:


> You DO realize there is a major difference between the likes of Jungle Boy/Lance Archer and the likes of Peter Avalon/Sonny Kiss don't you? Cody going 10+ minutes with the likes of the latter two completely negates everything he supposedly did for Jungle Boy.


Of course, but it was one match. It's not like we had a prolonged feud or anything.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> People often point to how sometimes in real sports a shit team may put up a good fight or even upset a top team. But they often forget the beauty of pro wrestling is scripted and you can literally script that not to happen. Unknowns or jobbers putting up a good match or surprise win against stars should be saved for when they have a story in mind. Like Darby taking Cody to a time limit draw was the precursor to show, while unknown he was going to be special. Peter Avalon is no Darby Allin.


How did I miss this post? It is *amazing*. Right on the money. 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol - i didn’t mean that - it was a reply to the ‘you doooo understand that both caaaaannnn be trueee’
> 
> i was taking the piss by going ‘youuuu dooo understanddd both can be faaaaallssse’


You’re clearly having a moment because you are being dunked on so hard. Dragging out words is not an argument. It is childish and insulting. Stop.

You, yourself, raised a bullshit false dichotomy and were called on it and then resorted to just saying the opposite of what people were actually saying because you had nothing left.

The only thing you are taking the piss out of is yourself. Nothing anyone said in regards to calling out your bullshit attempts to reframe thjngd



La Parka said:


> I doubt this will lead to much of a change.
> 
> Reports of Jericho chewing out talent for not following basic tag rules didn’t change anything, I doubt Arn and Jim are getting anywhere if Chris didn’t. Some guys just don’t care to learn about wrestling and what works. I think Cody probably took it to heart but one man can only do so much.


Yeah, these are basically my sentiments. 



Dickhead1990 said:


> My opinion aside for a moment.
> 
> Wrestling Forum two weeks ago: Cody buries everyone! Cody rHHHodes! etc
> 
> ...


No one is saying that. They are not opposites. Why are people constantly trying to dichotomise EVERYTHING?


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Of course, but it was one match. It's not like we had a prolonged feud or anything.


People still take inventory of this stuff. Sonny Kiss was one match, Warhorse was one match, and now Peter Avalon was one match; add them all together and you have a trend. Going 10 minutes with Cody means absolutely nothing at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> Yeah, it could easily have been worthwhile. Hell, even Jade sticking around to assault Cody throughout his mach through interference would have played better. No Brandy around, Cody cant hit a woman back, Jade could actually lift Cody once or pull a power move. Instantly puts over 1 or 2 moves for Jade. Doesnt make Cody weak for not hiiting a woman. Peter has a reason to last longer against Cody and gets his tv time in a meaningful way.
> 
> Jade and Peter didn't have to be partners to work together against Cody.
> 
> There were so many ways to do this. What they actually put on tv is the kind of stuff you switch the channel to.


*Exactly! Think about how high Jade's stock would have risen if she debuted her finisher in that match. This would have created so much anticipation to see her in a real match. Now, we're just left with another week of asking "what the f*** is going on in this feud?"*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Exactly! Think about how high Jade's stock would have risen if she debuted her finisher in that match. This would have created so much anticipation to see her in a real match. Now, we're just left with another week of asking "what the f*** is going on in this feud?"*


You seem to really understand the business. Its refreshing to get to talk to some of the posters here I gotta say. Its nice knowing its not just me tearing my hair out when they miss oppurtunities like this!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> *In your opinion. I seem to remember him putting Darby Allin over quite well recently.*


You're right he did. Between the initial draw, the feud and then dropping the title to him, he shot Darby up the marquee.

For me it was a good example of what CAN BE achieved though when its done right. When you push the right guys n gals at the right time.

Like everyone is pointing out, if he keeps wrestling long matches with Sonny, Avalon and some random dude called Warhorse, his ability to put those people over will diminish over time. He still wins nearly every match. 

For example he had a GOOD match with Scorpio Sky. It really was a good match. But between knowing the result as it was predictable, and Cody having equally 'difficult' (kayfabe) matches against WARHORSE at the same time, that match for Scorpio Sky was dead. He got nothing out of it, and it could have been huge for him at the time. An actual title match. All meaning was killed off. Nobody even remembers it now. Scorpio put in a good match too but it did nothing for him. Thats on the booking style.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> You seem to really understand the business. Its refreshing to get to talk to some of the posters here I gotta say. Its nice knowing its not just me tearing my hair out when they miss oppurtunities like this!


*My mind is on making people the best versions of themselves. Jade's hero is Chyna, so I ask myself "How would they book Chyna in this situation?" and try to apply it to Jade. If she's green, book her in a way that highlights her strength while masking her potential lack of technical ability.*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I legitimately forget that SCU even work for the company. They were the first tag champs. So much for that mattering, hey?


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My mind is on making people the best versions of themselves. Jade's hero is Chyna, so I ask myself "How would they book Chyna in this situation?" and try to apply it to Jade. If she's green, book her in a way that highlights her strength while masking her potential lack of technical ability.*


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I legitimately forget that SCU even work for the company. They were the first tag champs. So much for that mattering, hey?


Again EXACTLY!!

Ok it rewards two vets. Fair enough. I know both help train others so they now get respect from recruits too Im guessing. Fine.

It got over Shoe-less Scorpio Sky perfectly too. But they didnt use him and it died out.

Still not too late. They had SCU feud with The Acclaimed and push them onto the main roster. They will hopefully do that for many years to come and it'l pay off long term the investment in SCU. Push Scorpio Sky in single's tho now for lord's sake. He should be in that Tier right below the champ with Pac, Jericho, Moxley, Cody, MJF etc.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My mind is on making people the best versions of themselves. Jade's hero is Chyna, so I ask myself "How would they book Chyna in this situation?" and try to apply it to Jade. If she's green, book her in a way that highlights her strength while masking her potential lack of technical ability.*


There have been endless 'monsters' in wrestling who got by with a few moves. Goldberg could literally walk in spear you, hit a jackhammer and pin you. And it worked over and over. He slowly added more attacks and it grew at the right rate slowly. 

For now she can get over on 1-2 matches a MONTH and having most girls run away from her or avoid her. Thats all it would take. Keep her with veterans in the big matches to walk her through and you're away. She can pick up the rest by training on the job.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *My mind is on making people the best versions of themselves. Jade's hero is Chyna, so I ask myself "How would they book Chyna in this situation?" and try to apply it to Jade. If she's green, book her in a way that highlights her strength while masking her potential lack of technical ability.*


All Jade needs for her move-set is:

-Guerilla Press
-Samoan Drop
-Heavy clotheslines and shoulder tackles 
-Flying elbow drop
-Big time spear 

If she can't do all of that at least, then that would suck pretty bad. Being able to do those 5 moves makes her below average at the very least for the women's division and she can build from there.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I legitimately forget that SCU even work for the company. They were the first tag champs. So much for that mattering, hey?


Your post makes me sad but I also cannot argue against it


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> I legitimately forget that SCU even work for the company. They were the first tag champs. So much for that mattering, hey?


They're boring af. They shouldn't matter. It was good to give an established vet tag team the gold, they have some credibility now when up and coming tag team beats them.



Arm Drag! said:


> Still not too late. They had SCU feud with The Acclaimed and push them onto the main roster. They will hopefully do that for many years to come and it'l pay off long term the investment in SCU. Push Scorpio Sky in single's tho now for lord's sake. He should be in that Tier right below the champ with Pac, Jericho, Moxley, Cody, MJF etc.


He's in his late 30s, He's not that charismatic, he should be lower than the guys you mentioned and the likes of Eddie, Archer, Darby, Cage


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They tried to push Scorpio Sky at several points but he came across as very bland. Go back and watch Sky vs. Spears, two solid workers... but the match was boring because neither showed any real charisma. And the match _did_ have a storyline so it wasn't just random. Sky's match with Cody was also dull, one of Cody's worst TNT title matches. Sky had a title shot against Jericho and it was ok, but Sky never looked like a potential top guy. I will say though, Scorpio vs. Ben Carter on Late Night Dynamite was a genuinely awesome match and probably Sky's best in AEW. I don't think AEW should push Scorpio up the card because he hasn't taken his main chances and they have more interesting talents like Jungle Boy, Starks, Darby and Hobbs (ironically Sky squashed him on Dark when he was still unsigned) to push now.

Daniels and Kaz have the storyline going where they'll split next time they lose. The problem being of course that the roster is so big now, we continue to see that rotation format on Dynamite and the focus is more on younger teams. They were last on the January 6th Dynamite in an eight man tag and be at D-Von's sons on Dark last week. They did run out after FTR cut up Luchasaurus' mask on Dynamite if I remember correctly. I think Daniels will retire soon and commit to his backstage role more.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> All Jade needs for her move-set is:
> 
> -Guerilla Press
> -Samoan Drop
> ...



Guerilla press is a big ask for anyone I think. Very few people can Guerilla press another person. She might not be strong enough and watching her struggle doesnt get her over.

Samoan drops and Body Slams are way easier and have the sort of literal impact on the matt that helps sell them and her as powerful.

I wouldnt send her to the top rope yet. She doesn't need it IMO mate. Let Riho and others do that for now. Id probably say the same about the Spear. Overused right now.

I prefer some sort of hand attack she can get into an opponents face and trash talk around. Maybe just grab her opponent and REPEATEDLY smash thier head off the turnbuckle. Until she's occasionally DQ'd even.

Add in a simple Bear Hug and the Black Hole Slam/Spinning Side Slam finish and you got my idea.

1. Turnbuckle Head Smashes
2. Body Slam (Possibly straight after)
3. Samoan Drop.
4. Bear Hug.
5. Irish Whip towards yourself then Spinning Side Slam.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> They're boring af. They shouldn't matter. It was good to give an established vet tag team the gold, they have some credibility now when up and coming tag team beats them.
> 
> 
> 
> He's in his late 30s, He's not that charismatic, he should be lower than the guys you mentioned and the likes of Eddie, Archer, Darby, Cage


If you forget someone was ever a champion, how does beating them mean anything? Especially if they are “boring af,” which SCU aren’t.

AEW fanboys will just say anything to defend the company and cover up any blemish.

Eddie Kingston is 39. Lance Archer is 44. Brian Cage is 37 and will turn 37 while Scorpio Sky is still 37.

Somehow, I think if Scorpio were getting pushed, he would suddenly be an ace waiting to happen.

P.S. Did you know that 2 Cold Scorpio still wrestles? I’ve got to see a Scorpio/Scorpio match/tag team at some point.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> If you forget someone was ever a champion, how does beating them mean anything? Especially if they are “boring af,” which SCU aren’t.
> 
> AEW fanboys will just say anything to defend the company and cover up any blemish.
> 
> ...


Kaz is a good worker but boring, Daniels is way past his prime, Sky just isn't that good.

It's not just about age, Eddie Archer and Cage are all much more charismatic and have way more intensity than Sky.

He's been pushed decently enough, he cut a decent promo that one time on Dark, but he's just not someone that is must see TV, unlike the names I mentioned above.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The Wood said:


> If you forget someone was ever a champion, how does beating them mean anything? Especially if they are “boring af,” which SCU aren’t.
> 
> AEW fanboys will just say anything to defend the company and cover up any blemish.
> 
> ...


He was legit back in the day when I was a kid. I used to love seeing him! His theme was on it. His move were AMAZINGLY athletic. He had charisma and he could dance too. He was so over too. 

I would LOVE to see this man. LOVE TO. Sky's style is so similar too. He could possibly carry 2Cold for a while.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Kaz is a good worker but boring, Daniels is way past his prime, Sky just isn't that good.
> 
> It's not just about age, Eddie Archer and Cage are all much more charismatic and have way more intensity than Sky.
> 
> He's been pushed decently enough, *he cut a decent promo that one time on Dark, *but he's just not someone that is must see TV, unlike the names I mentioned above.


Hes actually solid on the mic when he has something to say. Has a real charm in his voce too. Like he actually sounds like a good stand-up dude.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Arm Drag! said:


> Hes actually solid on the mic when he has something to say. Has a real charm in his voce too. Like he actually sounds like a good stand-up dude.


He's got mid-card ceiling honestly to me. Like, I can take him as a temporary face challenger for the TNT title against a heel who eventually beats him. Kind of like how Ziggler challenges for the world title and never wins, but Sky is for the TNT title. 
So he can be featured, I just don't think he's championship material.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> All Jade needs for her move-set is:
> 
> -Guerilla Press
> -Samoan Drop
> ...


I'd switch a belly to belly for the flying elbow drop. Someone that green coming off the top seems ripe for disaster. Some chick is going to catch a face shattering elbow to the dome lol




The Definition of Technician said:


> Kaz is a good worker but boring, Daniels is way past his prime, Sky just isn't that good.
> 
> It's not just about age, Eddie Archer and Cage are all much more charismatic and have way more intensity than Sky.
> 
> He's been pushed decently enough, he cut a decent promo that one time on Dark, but he's just not someone that is must see TV, unlike the names I mentioned above.


Sky is mid 2000s Shelton Benjamin in an era where his athleticism doesn't stand out, in a company full of people with some type of character and charisma. Using him for anything substantial would be weird.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Arm Drag! said:


> Guerilla press is a big ask for anyone I think. Very few people can Guerilla press another person. She might not be strong enough and watching her struggle doesnt get her over.
> 
> Samoan drops and Body Slams are way easier and have the sort of literal impact on the matt that helps sell them and her as powerful.
> 
> ...


These are all good replacements as far as move set. I think with Jade's muscular mass though, she shouldn't have a problem doing the Guerilla Press to any of the smaller women.

I do like the Bear Hug and the turnbuckle head smashes though. 



RapShepard said:


> I'd switch a belly to belly for the flying elbow drop. Someone that green coming off the top seems ripe for disaster. Some chick is going to catch a face shattering elbow to the dome lol


Lol you prolly right, I'm just imagining Jade and her physique coming off the top rope and how devastating that elbow would look lol


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

I think Sky has better on the matt than most people around today. He doesn't seem to get any recognition but his grappling/catch-as style is up there. Between that and his flying he should be over as hell, but they dont use him. Guys who can go with anyone are a dream. He's got everything but sheer size has Sky!

I get people who cant see him breaking out now at his age but I absolutley think he has the tools you know! Just my opinion obvs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I appreciate the passion people are pouring into this production of Jade Cargill, but it is pretty hard to put together a package like that when the underlying performer isn’t a natural worker. It’s like a band being trained to play three covers and then going out there and trying to take requests live.

Jade Cargill is going to be messy, folks. Very, very messy.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> These are all good replacements as far as move set. *I think with Jade's muscular mass though, she shouldn't have a problem doing the Guerilla Press to any of the smaller women.*
> 
> I do like the Bear Hug and the turnbuckle head smashes though.
> 
> ...


Its fuckin hard uno!! I used to mess around with my cousins play wrestling, and when they got to like 10 it started getting very hard to lift them like that. Im pretty strong for a guy, certainly average. I dont think she's that much stronger, just has more defined muscles. I can see her struggling to do it uno.

THe second bit would look good but big stiff bodybuilders can only dive onto the matt so many times. I know its a lot less in AEW with manageable shows tho so it might be workable. Feels too soon tho for her, and also unnecesary. Save something for the next gal uno? Lol


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> He should be getting chewed out for that horrendous Snoop Dogg remix.


And that shitty neck tattoo


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Avalon isn’t a jobber anymore now he’s a guy who can beat jobbers but loses to everyone else.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Seriously, that neck tattoo can not be overlooked when it comes to colouring people against Cody. It highlights that the dude has no taste outside of women.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Some people say Cody puts himself over too much. Now they’re bitching about him putting someone over in a competitive showing. The guy can’t win with anyone. I say keep doing what he’s doing. By the way, say thank you to him for AEW being in existence. Poor guy can’t win with anyone


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I appreciate the passion people are pouring into this production of Jade Cargill, but it is pretty hard to put together a package like that when the underlying performer isn’t a natural worker. It’s like a band being trained to play three covers and then going out there and trying to take requests live.
> 
> Jade Cargill is going to be messy, folks. Very, very messy.


Poor Red Velvet has to work with her. Hope she doesn't get hurt by mistake. Red Velvet has way more value to me than Jade Cargill.

I admit to cheering when Red Velvet threatened to stir up the ass of a lady dog. Hope she checked underneath the carriage to make sure.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Some people say Cody puts himself over too much. Now they’re bitching about him putting someone over in a competitive showing. The guy can’t win with anyone. I say keep doing what he’s doing. By the way, say thank you to him for AEW being in existence. Poor guy can’t win with anyone


These things are not synonymous. It’s possible to put yourself over by going long, which is what Cody was trying to do.

People should thank Jim Cornette for AEW being in existence. If it weren’t for him, ROH would have folded in 2010 and a bunch of talent that helped prop up and define Indy wrestling in the 10’s would have been driven to either TNA or the WWE. And they should thank Vince McMahon for delivering the rights fees to get another billionaire interested in the first place.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Poor Red Velvet has to work with her. Hope she doesn't get hurt by mistake. Red Velvet has way more value to me than Jade Cargill.
> 
> I admit to cheering when Red Velvet threatened to stir up the ass of a lady dog. Hope she checked underneath the carriage to make sure.


I'm so glad that she can actually cut a promo because she's already got the entrance and the in-ring work down. Major star in the making.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Christopher Near said:


> Cant let fodder get the best of you. Imagine batman struggling with a random goon lol


But if Batman was also one of the movie’s writers and he wrote himself to have a 20-minute fight scene with a random good, then the audience would think Batman is a good guy.

That’s how you made Batman feel like a Star now that the cat’s out of the bag and everybody knows movies are fake.

But seriously, my only criticism here is the lack of follow-up for the random goon. I don’t remember his name or what he looks like, so Cody didn’t sell me on that random guy. He only sold me on the idea he’s generous in real life, but since that’s the only thing he sold me, I’m suspicious it’s just a work to make himself look good.

Long-term, this is good for when he eventually does become The Authority in the future, where he’ll be AEW’s HHH... but I’d prefer more kayfabe storytelling personally, and less attempts to work us into liking or disliking the real people behind the character.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I'm so glad that she can actually cut a promo because she's already got the entrance and the in-ring work down. Major star in the making.


Red Velvet has some sexy feminine charms with a screen presence that I enjoy. I was really behind her during her promo. I want that girl to do well.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Red Velvet has some sexy feminine charms with a screen presence that I enjoy. I was really behind her during her promo. I want that girl to do well.


I'm sure she will, that promo was her coming out party in a way, seems like Tony is pretty high on Red Velvet, Tay Conti, and Anna Jay. All the baddest chicks on the roster go figure lol at least they are actually good talents though


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> Guerilla press is a big ask for anyone I think. Very few people can Guerilla press another person. She might not be strong enough and watching her struggle doesnt get her over.
> 
> Samoan drops and Body Slams are way easier and have the sort of literal impact on the matt that helps sell them and her as powerful.
> 
> ...


I've got a better moveset

1. Superkick
2. Canadian Destroyer
3. Plancha (onto at least 15 people at once)
4. Phoenixrana
5. Standing Shiranui

All very simple moves to pull off that would fit her bodybuilder/powerhouse gimmick.



BlueEyedDevil said:


> Poor Red Velvet has to work with her. Hope she doesn't get hurt by mistake. Red Velvet has way more value to me than Jade Cargill.
> 
> I admit to cheering when Red Velvet threatened to stir up the ass of a lady dog. Hope she checked underneath the carriage to make sure.


Okay, I'm going to make myself look stupid here but what the hell does her stirring pose thing mean?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I'm sure she will, that promo was her coming out party in a way, seems like Tony is pretty high on Red Velvet, Tay Conti, and Anna Jay. All the baddest chicks on the roster go figure lol at least they are actually good talents though


I like all 3 of them too. I hope they become stars and make lots of money.



Lorromire said:


> Okay, I'm going to make myself look stupid here but what the hell does her stirring pose thing mean?


Red Velvet hails from "Straight Outta Yo Momma's Kitchen" according to her introduction. I think the stirring motion means she's going to stir things up.

I like when she has her opponent trapped in the corner with a boot in her throat. As the referee is making his 5 count she looks directly into the camera with her sexy bedroom eyes, smiles, and does the stirring motion.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I like when she has her opponent trapped in the corner with a boot in her throat. As the referee is making his 5 count she looks directly into the camera with her sexy bedroom eyes, smiles, and does the stirring motion.


I've read some pretty cringe stuff on this site, but damn dude, chill.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> I've read some pretty cringe stuff on this site, but damn dude, chill.


I apologize. I'm glad I stopped myself from mentioning how much I like Red Velvet using food terminology.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve not seen enough of Red Velvet, but that “Straight Outta Yo Momma’s Kitchen” line for her intro makes me fucking hate her. Sorry. Be a wrestler. Cant say anything about her in-ring or promo skills based off that, but she’s obviously green psychologically, which makes me think she’s not going to be able to carry Jade.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> People often point to how sometimes in real sports a shit team may put up a good fight or even upset a top team. But they often forget the beauty of pro wrestling is scripted and you can literally script that not to happen. Unknowns or jobbers putting up a good match or surprise win against stars should be saved for when they have a story in mind. Like Darby taking Cody to a time limit draw was the precursor to show, while unknown he was going to be special. Peter Avalon is no Darby Allin.


Well it is always possible to upset the better team fighter whatever but it doesn't happen EVERY DAMN TIME. More often than not weaker talent gets rinsed.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Well it is always possible to upset the better team fighter whatever but it doesn't happen EVERY DAMN TIME. More often than not weaker talent gets rinsed.


Exactly those are really rare occasions. Not a weekly occurrence


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Exactly those are really rare occasions. Not a weekly occurrence


Hell man I like Cody but his sensibilities sometimes irk me. He's got talent and always has had it but it's like he can't accept that at the best of times he's maybe the fifth most important guy in AEW and has magical star making powers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Hell man I like Cody but his sensibilities sometimes irk me. He's got talent and always has had it but it's like he can't accept that at the best of times he's maybe the fifth most important guy in AEW and has magical star making powers.


I like Cody because I like AE hullabaloo and he's full of it big match wise lol. But yeah he certainly has an ego. He like HHH and Punk can't deal with the idea that maybe they aren't the #1 guy they see themselves as.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> Its fuckin hard uno!! I used to mess around with my cousins play wrestling, and when they got to like 10 it started getting very hard to lift them like that. Im pretty strong for a guy, certainly average. I dont think she's that much stronger, just has more defined muscles. I can see her struggling to do it uno.
> 
> THe second bit would look good but big stiff bodybuilders can only dive onto the matt so many times. I know its a lot less in AEW with manageable shows tho so it might be workable. Feels too soon tho for her, and also unnecesary. Save something for the next gal uno? Lol


*Bianca Bel-Air does guerilla presses with ease, is significantly shorter than Jade, and was also scouted by Mark Henry. I have no doubt that Jade can do them with practice.*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> I've got a better moveset
> 
> 1. Superkick
> 2. Canadian Destroyer
> ...


This post made my day!

But seriously, if you're not having a moss covered, three handled family grudunzle, I cant take you seriously.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Bianca Bel-Air does guerilla presses with ease, is significantly shorter than Jade, and was also scouted by Mark Henry. I have no doubt that Jade can do them with practice.*


Bianca also has a thicker stomach and probably a stronger back?

Id deffo wanna see her do them before deciding she's gonna be doing them in-match. 

She'd look monstrous if she did it though.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’ve got no interest in seeing Jade wrestle. Just have her be this character whose agent never lets her get in the ring for “insurance reasons.”


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The Wood said:


> I’ve got no interest in seeing Jade wrestle. Just have her be this character whose agent never lets her get in the ring for “insurance reasons.”


That would be a good angle to throw in AFTER a short Goldberg-type run! But the big difference maker is I wanna see her wrestle! She could hold up the womens Title, rfusing to defend on non-PPV's due to insurance reasons. Makes her actual matches feel like a big deal!


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Wood said:


> No one is saying that. They are not opposites. Why are people constantly trying to dichotomise EVERYTHING?


Lots of people are saying that, that's the problem.



El Hammerstone said:


> People still take inventory of this stuff. Sonny Kiss was one match, Warhorse was one match, and now Peter Avalon was one match; add them all together and you have a trend. Going 10 minutes with Cody means absolutely nothing at this point.


I seem to recall Sonny Kiss looking great in that match too. This was Sonny's first match on Dynamite if I recall too! I think it's great as it can show some hidden strengths, which few of us were expecting (like Sonny being any good at anything for example). The trouble is, that you expose weaknesses like Warhorse too.

I would get it with Avalon if it were a clean competition, but it really wasn't. It wasn't great and it was the wrong person, but we only remember it now because we want to. Two years from now, no one will recall this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh, why is Arn chewing him out? Do they not have a guy who owns the company and books the shows who makes calls on match length?


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Bianca Bel-Air does guerilla presses with ease, is significantly shorter than Jade, and was also scouted by Mark Henry. I have no doubt that Jade can do them with practice.*



i legit think bianca is stronger than cargill... bianca is like cesaro, they got like, stronger tendons or something LOL theyre a different type of strong


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Some people say Cody puts himself over too much. Now they’re bitching about him putting someone over in a competitive showing. The guy can’t win with anyone. I say keep doing what he’s doing. By the way, say thank you to him for AEW being in existence. Poor guy can’t win with anyone


Why can’t he simply put over Lance Archer, allow MJF to go UP the card, or the like WHILE squashing Avalon to reaffirm or even validate to the viewing audience that _there are levels to this shit_ and Jungle Boy, Darby, etc are now very clearly no longer the unknown indyriffic talent the audience first saw 2 years ago?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Somehow, I think if Scorpio were getting pushed, he would suddenly be an ace waiting to happen.


No bro. Just no.

He is the first African-American with less “soul” than Chucky T.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

bdon said:


> No bro. Just no.
> 
> He is the first African-American with less “soul” than Chucky T.


Shame on him for having his own personality and not conforming to your Racial Stereotypes/Expectancies!

The guys can GO in the ring. He can do it all. Hes a gentleman and clearly well raised. Thats enough of a gimmick. Hes a very natural and likeable guy. Let it show and sell it. The rest will fall into place as he has all the ring talent he'l ever need.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> Shame on him for having his own personality and not conforming to your Racial Stereotypes/Expectancies!
> 
> The guys can GO in the ring. He can do it all. Hes a gentleman and clearly well raised. Thats enough of a gimmick. Hes a very natural and likeable guy. Let it show and sell it. The rest will fall into place as he has all the ring talent he'l ever need.


Then why has he been wrestling since 2002 and been relatively nothing until he started tagging with Daniels and Kaz in 2017


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I honestly don't know what to do with Sky. The guy is talented but I can't think of any type of character that would work for him. He's bland AF and his offense is generic. Just another good pro wrestler. I guess if they gave him a new finisher and maybe like a Black Mamba type personality seeing that he's a Kobe fan that may work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Arm Drag! said:


> Shame on him for having his own personality and not conforming to your Racial Stereotypes/Expectancies!
> 
> The guys can GO in the ring. He can do it all. Hes a gentleman and clearly well raised. Thats enough of a gimmick. Hes a very natural and likeable guy. Let it show and sell it. The rest will fall into place as he has all the ring talent he'l ever need.


It isn’t about racial stereotyping. No one wants to watch Mr Rogers wrestle. Sky is a helluva athlete, and a fantastic performer in-ring. The issue is that no matter how great the in-ring action is, the story that follows the matches always feel like fake bullshit, because Schuyler Andrews is too nice a guy to even convey scripted anger at another person.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Then why has he been wrestling since 2002 and been relatively nothing until he started tagging with Daniels and Kaz in 2017


Because he's a nice guy and sells for his opponent. He's been doing what Cody did against Avalon. If he was a selfish prick he would be a star by now. Being a dick pays off sometimes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I honestly don't know what to do with Sky. The guy is talented but I can't think of any type of character that would work for him. He's bland AF and his offense is generic. Just another good pro wrestler. I guess if they gave him a new finisher and maybe like a Black Mamba type personality seeing that he's a Kobe fan that may work.


He's just somebody you can't do anything noteworthy with besides put him in a tag team with somebody more charismatic.


Arm Drag! said:


> Because he's a nice guy and sells for his opponent. He's been doing what Cody did against Avalon. If he was a selfish prick he would be a star by now. Being a dick pays off sometimes.


This is an excuse plenty of folk sell and are nice guys and become stars. Foley, Bryan, and Styles just off the top. The truth is he's best off in a tag team or else he's a low card guy buy himself.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He's just somebody you can't do anything noteworthy with besides put him in a tag team with somebody more charismatic. This is an excuse plenty of folk sell and are nice guys and become stars. Foley, Bryan, and Styles just off the top. The truth is he's best off in a tag team or else he's a low card guy buy himself.


Maybe.

But years of doing it could wll have taught him what he needs to know now too. I think he was red-hot as he came out of SCU and was booked poorly after. He should neve have agreed to lose, even in a tiltle match to Cody. Not for a while, and certainly not on tv/anywhere but PPV. I understand Darby getting the belt, but Sky should have had a similar push. 

Beat Kip, Spears, Hager, Evans, Blade, Angelico, Butcher, Kingston and then go over both Cardona and Sydal and he'd be pretty hot for a real player like Kenny/MJF/Jericho.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> No bro. Just no.
> 
> He is the first African-American with less “soul” than Chucky T.


I just meant from the perspective of the people who justify AEW’s decision not to push him because they’ll defend the company for anything.

If Sky were getting pushed, he’d be a fresh young guy with so much to offer to those fans. But because he’s not getting pushed, that’s the right call.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I just meant from the perspective of the people who justify AEW’s decision not to push him because they’ll defend the company for anything.
> 
> If Sky were getting pushed, he’d be a fresh young guy with so much to offer to those fans. But because he’s not getting pushed, that’s the right call.


Ohhh. Ok.

I definitely agree. When he was getting all the buzz early in Dynamite’s history for the tag title win and Jericho work, I kept rolling my eyes at those suggesting he was a top dog.

He IS athletic as hell, but he does not have a lick of ability when it comes to conveying emotion.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Scorpio Sky has been surpassed by Darby, Jungle Boy, Sammy, Starks and Will Hobbs on the list of interesting younger talents (Sky isn't even young though, he's 37 and an 18-year vet). He had his push and didn't really make any waves.

If he had charisma, he could go places because he's good in the ring. But there's just nothing really there. He and Spears, who feuded with each other, share things in common. In fact, I think their match may have ended any chance of a push for them given the growing list of younger talents AEW has. They had a prolonged feud, got a feature spot on Dynamite, and put on a forgettable 5/10 match.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not really sure why we´re discussing Scorpio Sky in this thread? But I´ll give my 2 cents about him too. Really talented guy, but in SCU he was/is the weak link.. I don´t know if it´s because Daniels and Kazarian has been together as a team before Sky was added, but he always felt like a 3rd wheel to me.
And as a singles competitor, he hasn´t really stood out. The clock is ticking on him, if he´s to be a big star, it´s NOW, it´s not in 5 years.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I legit forgot about Scorpio Sky lol.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

You forget about anyone that isn’t featured for more than two weeks. They aren’t sticky.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It’s a shame WWE didn’t do anything with Sky






Harold was pretty funny with Bryan and I’d of liked to have seen him be a regular on Raw.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Then why has he been wrestling since 2002 and been relatively nothing until he started tagging with Daniels and Kaz in 2017


Because he's bland as fuck.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> Because he's bland as fuck.


Bingo


----------

